# South Florida joins Chicago



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

Only thanks to CS!

Got a chance to take a business trip again to the Chicago area. I had been there last month and had an opportunity to meet up with Mike (MikeZ). This time around, got to hook up with Tom (Icehog3), Matt (MattK) and Mike and have a mini herf.

After a great dinner at Bob Chinn's (to include the famous garlic rolls and Mai-Tais), we headed to Pete Miller's as it is cigar friendly and has a great bar, generally with live music.

Personally, I had a blast. We exchanged some smokes, I did a MonteD EL, followed by a PSP2. Great smokes with great company. Great music with great booze. We all ended up gifting a stick to the lead singer on the band as he is a cigar guy himself. The guy was so elated he kept promoting clubstogie.com on the mic and nothing could wipe the smile on his face.

Thanks to CS, I have made friendships with some many great folks in South Florida and now, in Chicago.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

It was a pleasure to meet you Carlos, and I look forward to an April Herf!!

For more, see the "Cigar Brothers Herf" thread in the Cigar Lounge section...I beat ya to the punch! :bx :r


----------

